# حساب احمال التكييف والتدفئة بالاتوكاد



## Tbakhi (7 أبريل 2008)

توجد اداة بالاتوكاد تستطيع من خلالها ان تحسب الاحمال وترسم المجاري الهوائية الدكت 
ارجو ممن يملك معلومات عنها ان يفيدنا وان يضعها بالمنتدى
علما اني ارفقت صورة لهذه الاداة
وجزاكم الله خيرا:16:


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 أبريل 2008)

الأخ العزيز هذا برنامج لحساب التكييف يسمى memate HVAC وهذا البرنامج يعمل مع الأتوكاد فإبحث عن هذا البرنامج وسوف يوفقك الله إن شاء الله


----------



## الدكة (14 أبريل 2008)

والله شيء جميل وحلو ياريت احد يساعدنا ...

وجزاه الله عنا الف خير


----------



## hassanre (14 أبريل 2008)

أنا حملت Memate Hvac وفعلا نزل على الأوتوكاد ولكنه لايعمل هل من إفادة بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جيده


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جيده..بارك الله فيك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جيده..بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جيده..بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووور اخي


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووور اخي العزيز


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااز


----------



## وميض الغالبي (14 أبريل 2008)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## شـــادي (14 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم هدا البرنامج يعمل مع اتوكاد 14 فقط والله اعلم


----------



## وليد البنا (15 أبريل 2008)

يا عم انت جننتنى بالبرنامج بقالى ساعه بدور على نسخه مجانيه للبرنامج 
ساعدونا يا اهل الخبره


----------



## شادان (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل حسنى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*برنامج Memate hvac*

انا نزلت البرنامج بس محتاج authorized code علشان البرنامج يشتغل 
ارجو المساعدة:73:
ممكن تدخلوا عالى الموقع ده موجود فيه كل شىء عن البرنامج :20:


----------



## نبيل حسنى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.memate.com/


----------



## شهدشهد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## نور محمد علي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو ممن لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ان يفيدنا والله شي حلو كتير


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات جيدة ومبارك فيها لكن نريد التطبييق


----------



## م. يامن خضور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

من لديه نسخة كاملة منه فليحملها لنا وله الشكر الكثير


----------



## zanitty (25 أكتوبر 2009)

البرنامج حتى تاريخه ملوش اصدار مجانى و لا حتى كراك و الله اعلى و اعلم
عموما البرنامج لمن يبحث عنه موجود فى موضوع لابن العميد يمكنكم البحث عن مواضيع ابن العميد و ستجدونه


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق نرجوا من لديه النسخه الاصليه و بالك الله بالجهود الخيره


----------



## ياسر شعبان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

:1: ما اجمل هذة البرامج الموجودة بهذا الموقع:63:


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## rahgoshafan (18 فبراير 2010)

please give me 

share full version


----------



## م شهاب (18 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم برنامج memate برنامج لحساب احمال التكييف ويعمل ضمن بيئة الاوتوكاد 
انا شخصيا منزل البرنامج عندي وشغال بس المشكلة ان النسخة المتاحة تجريبية وبامكانك تحميلها موقع الشركة 
مفتاح التسجيل للنسخة التجريبية 1f3e 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## hicham elyousefy (18 فبراير 2010)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## الشظبي المهندس (6 مارس 2010)

البرنامج memate HVAC موجود ولكن لا يوجد سريال نمبر


----------



## sdra (7 مارس 2010)

اني محتاجة هذا البرنامج كثيرا ارجو ارساله بسرعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salim hassi (7 مارس 2010)




----------



## اسلام عمار (13 مايو 2010)

وبعدين لازم نعمل حاجة


----------



## حسام محمد (13 مايو 2010)

ياشباب اي واحد عندو هالبرنامج ينزلو ع الموقع 
لو سمحتووووووووو


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (9 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mr.ahf1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

meMate hvac 2005


----------



## mr.ahf1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> ياشباب اي واحد عندو هالبرنامج ينزلو ع الموقع
> لو سمحتووووووووو



ينزل من موقع الشركة

ومعاه سيريال تجريبي


----------



## ramlat (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هذا البرنامج لايعمل الا في حالة شرائه فقط


----------

